# Fotos für Online Shop



## seberix (23. November 2004)

Tag!

Habt ihr Vorschläge bzw. Tipps wie man am besten Fotos von Klamotten schießt die anschließend in einen Online Shop kommen?

Nur als Anhaltspunkt: die Pics sollten in der Art rüberkommen wie bei http://www.guna.de

Danke für eure Antworten...


----------



## Leola13 (24. November 2004)

Hai,

wenn du das in der Mitte meinst : Besorg dir ein paar Rapper und los gehts   

Die Hosen links und rechts sehen aus als ob eine Person fotografiert und dann nur die Hose freigestellt wurde. Möglichst neutraler Hintergrund ist von Vorteil.
Bei dem einen T-Shirt was ich gesehen habe, sieht es so aus als ob das Shirt auf einem Ständer (?) hängt. Da musst du nur für eine weiche Beleuchtung sorgen.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## seberix (24. November 2004)

Ok - danke.

Wäre es eigentlich illegal wenn ich die Fotos von den Artikeln für einen Online Shop verwende der auch diese Produkte verkauft? Weil ich habe nirgends einen Copyrighthinweis betreffend der Artikelphotos gesehen...

Das wäre dann natürlich das einfachste!  ;-]


----------



## Leola13 (24. November 2004)

Hai,

da gab es erst kürzlich im Creativ Lounge Forum (?) eine Diskussion zum Thema Copyright.

Es muss nicht expliziet auf den Bildern stehen -  wo kein Kläger, da kein Richter.

... aber, wenn die sich die Mühe gemacht haben die Sachen zu fotografieren (evtl. von einem Profi), dann finden die das sicher nicht lustig wenn du die Fotos verwendest.

... aber, ein Bild von einem weißen T-Shirt von einem anderen unterscheiden ?

Musst du selber wissen.    

Ciao Stefan


----------

